# Update on Cookie and advice on shy hedgie



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi! First of all thanks for the replies on my last post. I really appreciate them. 

As an update, Cookie's pretty much back to her normal, friendly self. She'd sniff around when taken out of her cage, climb on me, walk all over my arms without huffing or hissing. She lets me pick her up again without much trouble and she's pretty calm when held, although she'd still try to find a hiding place as soon as she sees the opportunity.. The only thing different from old self that I've noticed is that she wouldn't eat mealies from my hands anymore. Although I don't mind letting her eat mealies from her food bowl, I feel kinda sad coz it used to be part of our bonding. I wonder if I did something wrong that made her refuse taking mealies from me. 

I also want to ask if there's any way I could coax her to be not so shy. When taken out of her cage, the first thing she wants to do is find a place to hide. She doesn't want to explore outside her cage at all. That is why I usually carry her around in a hedgie bag. During night time she won't go out of her bed if there was any movement around her. When I wake up in the middle of the night, she'd stop running on her wheel when she senses me and just freezes right there. She really doesn't like being watched. Which is a pity coz I'd love to watch her play. I understand that this is normal hedgehog behavior. I love Cookie to pieces as she is. I just want to know if there was a way to make her not shy enough to let me watch her play. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh.. I also made facebook accounts of my hedgies. Is that weird? 

Some Pictures of my hedgies. <3









Cookie anointing herself with a scarf I placed in her bed.









This i the new hammock style bed I made for her. I had sewn all edges to the frame to avoid her slipping but the cloth is suspended like a hammock.









Cookie inside one of the hedgie bags I made for her. <3









Cookie begging to be picked up after being taken out of her cage to run around at the beach.









Cookie again begging to be picked up after being released in the park to play. :roll:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Cookie is just precious! I love her "pick me up" pictures! Her little paw bent under in the last picture and that startled expression are just adorable!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She's very cute!! I do have a question though, that hedgie bag is beautiful but if you leave it with her unattended the lace can be very dangerous to little nails and little teeth. If you only use it supervised then its no problem


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

shetland said:


> Cookie is just precious! I love her "pick me up" pictures! Her little paw bent under in the last picture and that startled expression are just adorable!


Aww. Cookie sends her thanks. <3


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

nikki said:


> She's very cute!! I do have a question though, that hedgie bag is beautiful but if you leave it with her unattended the lace can be very dangerous to little nails and little teeth. If you only use it supervised then its no problem


Thank you!  I have several hedgie bags, this is the only one with lace. For some reason, Cookie seems to love this particular bag, probably because it's not too thick and it's been really hot here. I only use it when I carry her around though, don't worry.


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2012)

She is so adorable! She's so photogenic, I wish Luna would sit still and let me take pictures of her like that.

I have the same problem with her stopping in when she's wheeling if I'm around. She used to let me sit and watch her, but recently she's been hiding if I'm in the same room.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Kendra said:


> She is so adorable! She's so photogenic, I wish Luna would sit still and let me take pictures of her like that.
> 
> I have the same problem with her stopping in when she's wheeling if I'm around. She used to let me sit and watch her, but recently she's been hiding if I'm in the same room.


Thank you! Same with my hedgies. Kreme loves to run and Cookie loves to hide. I use a DSLR to take pictures of them so I can adjust the settings to take clear, crisp pictures. Point and click cameras don't work on them because they move so much that the pictures just come out blurred. Silly camera shy hedgies. :lol:

Kreme doesn't care if anyone's watching, he'll run and play if he wants to. Cookie however will never get any exercise if I don't stop watching her. XD I wonder what caused your Luna to be shy. Cookie has always been shy about her activities, but my friend's hedgie also recently has started hiding every time he gets home from work.


----------

